# iPhoto -> iPad



## TheoMac (24 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir si je peux récupérer mes photos actuellement dans un Mac sur un iPad ?
Si oui comment ? problème peut-être aussi de connectique ?


----------



## Oizo (24 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Il suffit de choisir dans les paramètres de synchronisation dans iTunes quel dossier iPhoto doit être copié sur l'iPad.


----------



## cillab (24 Décembre 2013)

bonsoir
de toute façon la premiere appli  en synchronisation, c'est I PHOTOS 
Donc pas de souçis


----------



## TheoMac (25 Décembre 2013)

Merci  mais reste la connectique pas d'USB sur l'iPad


----------



## cillab (25 Décembre 2013)

TheoMac a dit:


> Merci  mais reste la connectique pas d'USB sur l'iPad



  bonjour 
d'abord un peut d'infos ??quel IPAD  connectique 30broches ou ligning
si tu veut une réponse il faut développer


----------



## TheoMac (25 Décembre 2013)

Je n'ai pas encore acheté l'iPad, je veux seulement être certain que je pourrais récupérer et gérer mes photos de mon Mac qui sont dans iPhoto.
Donc, si j'ai bien compris, avec l'Ipad un câble "iPad -> Mac (usb)" serait fourni ?
Est-ce la même application ?


----------



## cillab (25 Décembre 2013)

TheoMac a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore acheté l'iPad, je veux seulement être certain que je pourrais récupérer et gérer mes photos de mon Mac qui sont dans iPhoto.
> Donc, si j'ai bien compris, avec l'Ipad un câble "iPad -> Mac (usb)" serait fourni ?
> Est-ce la même application ?



non il te faut un adaptateur   va a la FNAC


----------



## TheoMac (25 Décembre 2013)

Quel adaptateur ? Apple pourrait le fournir ! pas clin'


----------



## cameleone (26 Décembre 2013)

Mais non, il n'y a besoin d'aucun adaptateur bien entendu. Tout iPad est fourni avec un câble de charge et de synchronisation que tu connectes à ton ordi en USB !
Pour le transfert de photos du Mac vers l'iPad, une fois celui-ci connecté et configuré, tu choisis les options de synchronisation dans iTunes et tu retrouveras sur ton iPad les images que tu as dans iPhoto (dans la limite des capacités de stockage de l'iPad naturellement...)


----------



## TheoMac (26 Décembre 2013)

OK cameleone et merci 
Je suis rassuré 
Bonne fête de fin d'année à tous et toutes


----------

